# Troubled by A**l S*x, BJ and old fella posts?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

For sale: 1# Self righteous Lynch Mob. Â High spec, middle classed, and with a variety of interesting machinery availlable. Â Â Only used in dry weather. Â None with black jeans or leather jackets. Or pointy hats. Â Stage One common sense upgrade optional.

Light use only on 'immigrants' thread and 'hostages' rants. Â Can get puffed up and indignant about the bleeding obvious in a flash. Â Will come crawling out of the woodwork to give thier condemnation to many common issues. Â

Warranty available but they can't always see the funny side. Â They are looking for a good run out in a safe home. May PX for pub bore trio.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

ROFLMAO. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

ROFLMFAO!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Funny! ;D ;D ;D and strangely true...... : :


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

LOL ;D nice, dry and sardonic... just how I like my humour ;D

Jackie x


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Warranty available but they can't always see the funny side. Â


Still ROFLMAO!

Oh yes they can Â 



> None with black jeans or leather jackets


 Â :-/ Â [smiley=juggle.gif] Â  Â  Â ;D Â 



> nor duffle coats


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

can we for the illiterate here plz refrain from using big words,find myself reaching for the dictionary on alot of post lately


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Will come crawling out of the woodwork to give thier condemnation to many common issues. Â


Now, now you should know it is "their" not "thier". Back to English 101 for you!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Now, now you should know it is "their" not "thier". Back to English 101 for you! Â


Try reading that again cocky jocky. Â Grammar AND Punctuation? :


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Great thread and to follow on from it I've just worked out a way to find out whether Vlastan has the moral right to post on here or not.
First find a lake or pond (can you see where this is heading?).
Then tie Vlastan to a chair and throw him in.
If he sinks and drowns, he's innocent of all charges and has the moral right to post what he wants. [smiley=oops.gif]
If he floats to the surface, he's a witch and must be burned at the stake. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

lol ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Try reading that again cocky jocky. Â Grammar AND Puncuation? :


What's "Puncuation" then? The ball is back in your court. :


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I vote Gary is banned for 1 week for unacceptably highbrow posting 

Steve


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ban everyone for a week. in fact take the site down for a while


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> ban everyone for a week. in fact take the site down for a while


Suerly that ful stop should be a commer?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Suerly that ful stop should be a commer?


I nearly rose to the bait....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What's "Puncuation" then? The ball is back in your court. Â :


Hmmmm. As if I really like playing with spelling pedants. Watch yours.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Hmmmm. Â As if I really like playing with spelling pedants. Â Watch yours.


Sorry, your original posting was so amazing that I had to find something minor to pick you up on. After all, if "we" cannot speak the Queen's English, how can we expect our immigrant brothers to? Oh, and that was a serious point. Peace brothers and sisters. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry, your original posting was so amazing that I had to find something minor to pick you up on. After all, if "we" cannot speak the Queen's English, how can we expect our immigrant brothers to? Oh, and that was a serious point. Peace brothers and sisters. Â ;D


I know fella.  You have IM.


----------

